# external hard disk drive detected but does not appeared on my computer



## crazycherry (Apr 22, 2012)

i got a new wd element desktop hard disk drive.when i connected it to my laptop it is detected but it does not appear on my comptuer and not showing auto run option...please solve my problem.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Has the drive been partitioned and formatted? Ensure the HDD is listed in Drive Management and check the drive status.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As *Dogg* said, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the *diskmgmt *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In *Disk Managemen*t is your drive showing up there? Does it say the File System is *RAW*? If so, you must right click it and* Initialize* it. If the file system is *Unallocated,* then right click it and *Create a New Simple Volume* and *Format* it NTFS.


----------



## crazycherry (Apr 22, 2012)

as u said i went through the steps.it is showing unallocated and uninitialized.when i initialized it ,it is showing the media is write protected.the option to create a new simple voume is not displaying


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i got a new wd element desktop hard disk drive......it is showing the media is write protected


If this is a brand new HDD then take it back and get a replacement. These drives come pre partitioned and formatted, you shouldn't have to do anything but plug it in. It sounds like this drive is damaged. 
If it says the space is *Unallocated* then there this no media to write protect? there has to be a partition and a file system. You can remove the drive from the enclosure and attach it to another enclosure or a USB Adapter. But it would be best to send it back and get another.


----------



## crazycherry (Apr 22, 2012)

i bought it from singapore.now i am in india.so any other alternate options.i want the data in the hard disk


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Take the drive out of the enclosure and attach it either internally to a working computer or using a USB Adapter or another enclosure. (the logic board inside the enclosure may have failed). Once the drive is on another controller, go back to *Disk Management*, right click the Volume and choose *Explore. *


----------

